# Canon Point and Shoot



## shovenose (Dec 12, 2013)

Just got my first DSLR today, a Nikon D3200.
It's very, um, different? to all the point&shoot and smartphone cameras I've used.
I do love it, though.

That said, I realized that I'll need something more portable and slimmer than the D3200 - it's huge!
Is this a decent option?

Amazon.com: Canon PowerShot S110 12MP Digital Camera with 3-Inch LCD (Black): CANON: Camera & Photo


----------



## runnah (Dec 12, 2013)

iPhone 5s. Seriously.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually the D3200 is considered pretty small in DSLR standard but back to the subject.

Interesting yuo have a Nikon DSLR but you are looking at Canon P&S, I did the same thing.

Canon S110 is a fantastic little camera and I would recommend it if you want a really small yet powerful camera.
Another option I would recommend is going with my option Canon G15 or Canon G16, it is bigger then the S110 but is much more geared toward the photoraphy fan, has a faster lens and overall a fantastic camera.

As for the suggestion of using your cell phone as a camera, well it depends how important IQ is for you.
I have a Samsung Galaxy III and any picture I take which isnt in perfect lighting condition is coming out not up to my standard, I will use the camera on my cell in VERY rare occasion when I simply have no other camera around.


----------



## Lumens (Dec 12, 2013)

I purchased the Canon G16 and love it.  It allows me the functions and options of a DSLR and provides awesome images.  It is small enough to fit into a large pocket to be carried around as I wish.  It is a Point & Shoot that thinks its a DSLR.  (LOL).  I use at as my street camera so I don't have to lug around that large DSLR around town.  The 7D is my serious camera for my Outdoor Wildlife I enjoy shooting so much.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 12, 2013)

I have the Canon s110 and I LOVE it!!

5.2-26mm, f/2 wifi, image stabilizer.. Took the best picture of my cat ever (in my opinion) with this. Plus it's good in low light!

Mine is going nowhere. It stays in my pocket!


----------



## shovenose (Dec 12, 2013)

BrightByNature said:


> I have the Canon s110 and I LOVE it!!
> 
> 5.2-26mm, f/2 wifi, image stabilizer.. Took the best picture of my cat ever (in my opinion) with this. Plus it's good in low light!
> 
> Mine is going nowhere. It stays in my pocket!



Alright, I'm just waiting for my paycheck to come in then I'll pick up the S110 on Amazon.
Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 12, 2013)

Sony RX100 also worth a look.

More expensive though.


----------



## shovenose (Dec 16, 2013)

Already ordered S110. It'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 16, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Already ordered S110. It'll be here tomorrow.


Good luck, enjoy the new camera.

Please share with us your impression of the camera.

Congrats


----------



## shovenose (Dec 16, 2013)

Will do. But I have to go to work tomorrow  So I won't get it until late.

I have a question - would it be ok to upload a video from my Nikon because I think something's wrong with the video function? It takes pictures fine but the video is bad...


----------



## shovenose (Dec 17, 2013)

Got my Canon PS S110 today.
First impressions:
-Touch screen is pointless. I actually had forgetten it had one even after setting it up, going through all the menus, etc. until I accidentally tapped it and realized it was touch enabled. I like that it lets me set the AF concentration point by touching the screen but I don't see myself using it often
-Pop up flash is right where I wouldhold the camera. I'm left handed, so my grip is a bit weak when I hold it with just my right thumb like it's designed to.
-Power button is too small.
-Mode dial on top is too big compared to shutter button. I have smallish fingers/hands I guess.
-I find zooming using the big ring is easier than the W/T control around the shutter button. However, the ring sticks out a lot more than I expected it would.
-Videos have noise, like on my Nikon. Am I expecting too much from my DSLR and P&S for videos? I expected both of them to be better since they're both FHD 1920x1080.

Most of these things are not dealbreakers and a lot of them I will get used to. Overall, I'm satisfied with it given how much more portable than the D3200. the DSLR is still more enjoyable though. Oh, and vB4's image uploader f***ing sucks.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with the flash location for sure - however you get used to it.

Never use the touchscreen either - waste of battery.

I use the front ring to set aperture, back ring (up down) to set shutter speed and use left/right to lower/raise the flash.

It's a sweet little thing though once you get used to it!!


----------



## shovenose (Dec 17, 2013)

Can I disable the touchscreen entirely, rather than just not using it? I also don't see a way to disable wifi entirely - I'm just going to assume it's off when the wifi light on top is off?


----------

